# south georgia traditional and primitive club



## dpoole (Jun 24, 2011)

We received our notification today from the state of Georgia we now exist as a llc club in the state of georgia Thanks to sarah and a wall for getting this paperwork filled out and filed  and for sending in the required  funds.


----------



## wilber85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man that is awesome!  I hope one day yall are big enough to come up north a ways and open a branch up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

A tip of the hat to the Lady, and Brother Muddy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 24, 2011)

Job well done. Thanks Miss Sarah and Muddy.

When are we going to have another meeting?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 24, 2011)

oh yeah! the beginning of a very good thing!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 24, 2011)

This sounds like a great thing. Congrats yall


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 24, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Job well done. Thanks Miss Sarah and Muddy.
> 
> When are we going to have another meeting?



Meeting July 16th, 8 am, for work day and 1st meeting discussing everything associated.

Planning for first official shoot is August 27th.

Let's do this!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Meeting July 16th, 8 am, for work day and 1st meeting discussing everything associated.
> 
> Planning for first official shoot is August 27th.
> 
> Let's do this!





Marked on the calender.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is just awesome! Good for you south Georgia folks!!! 

I have no doubt this organization will grow faster than crabgrass with the fine folks leading the charge! Looking forward to the upcoming shoots.

GREAT JOB GUYS AND GALS!!!!!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you need a invite? I guess what I am asking is can come play?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 24, 2011)

ellaville hunter said:


> Do you need a invite? I guess what I am asking is can come play?



No invite needed. Anyone wishing to shoot traditional and learn primitive skills is welcome. 

We look for this to be a great success and will settle for nothing less.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 24, 2011)

Good job, Donnie, Danny, Sarah, and A-Wall! I will make my best effort to be at the first shoot. If Kalia ain't with us, I aim to be there.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 24, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Good job, Donnie, Danny, Sarah, and A-Wall! I will make my best effort to be at the first shoot. If Kalia ain't with us, I aim to be there.



All I had was a credit card and an address. Sarah did the work.

Really hope you can make it, Gene.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds very interesting.  Would be interested in knowing more when ya'll get up and running.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome, u guys have done great getting all this together.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Marked on the calender.



NICK you did see that 4 letter word WORK


----------



## pine nut (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you who did that hard work to get it up and going.  I'm proud to know you and proud of you!  Great job!  I'm sorry I can't come to be there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

dpoole said:


> NICK you did see that 4 letter word WORK



Ya`ll have to have a SPF boss man. You know, set, point, and fuss.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats o all you fine folks down there below the gnat line Fine job on getting this up and running. Proud of y'all Lookin forward to gettin down that way again soon!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have to have a SPF boss man. You know, set, point, and fuss.



We've already got a boss lady, Sarah, but she don't set a lot, or point much, and I've yet to here her fuss. Since no quarter will be granted, I reckon you'll just have to fall in with the rest of us worker bees.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 25, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> We've already got a boss lady, Sarah, but she don't set a lot, or point much, and I've yet to here her fuss. Since no quarter will be granted, I reckon you'll just have to fall in with the rest of us worker bees.



She has her moments..


----------



## gurn (Jun 25, 2011)

Great..........Like how do I join up ??


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2011)

gurn said:


> Great..........Like how do I join up ??



we are going to work out membership and club by laws at the next meeting,


----------



## dutchman (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have to have a SPF boss man. You know, set, point, and fuss.



Don't Harrel usually perform that function?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 25, 2011)

Good deal, tlked to Donnie this morning and he told me about it. This is a great thing thats happening.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2011)

dpoole said:


> We received our notification today from the state of Georgia we now exist as a llc club in the state of georgia Thanks to sarah and a wall for getting this paperwork filled out and filed  and for sending in the required  funds.



this is great news, very happy for my brothers and sister's who do things the old ways. since i dont get up there as often as i'd like,maybe the club would except me as a honorary member.lol  you folks are awesome and i wish yall much success. you have a fan in florida thanks muddy and ms sarah,good lookin out!


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 25, 2011)

Great News, can't wait to sling some arras....


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll plead ignorance and ask what does this provide that TBG doesn't and does it detract from the focus of a statewide organization?  TBG has a southern zone rep with a shoot and hunt in that part of the state.  What are we missing that requires a new organization.  I've seen lists of traditional organizations from 20 years ago that had various groups in the southern part of Georgia - those have faded.  It is true that Georgia is a big state but, are we risking becoming too fragmented?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 25, 2011)

It provides monthly shoots which the TBG doesnt. This is not something that is trying to take members from the TBG, its just an organization for us in a localized area to have a club and be able to shoot together....kinda like th NGT.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 26, 2011)

SOS said:


> I'll plead ignorance and ask what does this provide that TBG doesn't and does it detract from the focus of a statewide organization?  TBG has a southern zone rep with a shoot and hunt in that part of the state.  What are we missing that requires a new organization.  I've seen lists of traditional organizations from 20 years ago that had various groups in the southern part of Georgia - those have faded.  It is true that Georgia is a big state but, are we risking becoming too fragmented?



The one has absolutely nothing to do with the other.

The South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Club plans to hold monthly 3-D shoots, just as the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club currently does. I do not believe that this new traditional archery organization will compete in any way with TBG. TBG is a self proclaimed hunting organization. This club is designed to be an archery club similar to the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. There is evidence that TBG, a hunting organization, can co-exist with other clubs that are geared toward the family fun that traditional archery generates. While no by-laws yet exist for the South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Club, I'm sure that when created, they will provide insight into the vision of the founders. I would bet that high on the list of this club's mission will be the inclusion of family in traditional archery. It has become quite evident at NGTA that when you provide a club atmosphere that makes it easy for people to include the entire family, your club will thrive.

Donnie and A-Wall, when you guys get your membership situation figured out, let me know how much a membership will be and you'll have my check. I won't be able to make every shoot, but I'll support you in any other ways that I can.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 26, 2011)

Since I've only been going to Trad Shoots since this Feb my knowledge is very limited. I think the more local clubs the better. If I hadn't started going to the NGT Shoots, I wouldn't have joined TBG as an associate member (I might never go hunting with a bow) my joining was more of a donation and to show support for TBG. Thanks, David Thomas (no more Snellville-Dave - I've finally escaped Metro Atl)


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 26, 2011)

me and mine are all ready, grand kids all out  back shooting right now,, will be there for work day, and any thing we can do,,,

thanks to ms. sarah, and muddy for the carry through on the paper work


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> It provides monthly shoots which the TBG doesnt. This is not something that is trying to take members from the TBG, its just an organization for us in a localized area to have a club and be able to shoot together....kinda like th NGT.



I think that sums it up pretty well.
Not trying to take anything away from TBG...just adding on.





Blairsville-Dave said:


> Thanks, David Thomas (no more Snellville-Dave - I've finally escaped Metro Atl)



Good move Dave.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 26, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> It provides monthly shoots which the TBG doesnt. This is not something that is trying to take members from the TBG, its just an organization for us in a localized area to have a club and be able to shoot together....kinda like th NGT.





dutchman said:


> The one has absolutely nothing to do with the other.
> 
> The South Georgia Tradition and Primitive Club plans to hold monthly 3-D shoots, just as the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club currently does. I do not believe that this new traditional archery organization will compete in any way with TBG. TBG is a self proclaimed hunting orgnization. This club is designed to be an archery club similar to the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. There is evidence that TBG, a hunting organization, can co-exist with other clubs that are geared toward the family fun that tradition archery generates. While no by-laws yet exist for the South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Club, I'm sure that when created, they will provide insight into the vision of the founders. I would bet that high on the list of this club's mission will be the inclusion of family in traditional archery. It has become quite evident at NGTA that when you provide a club atmosphere that makes it easy for people to include the entire family, your club will thrive.
> 
> Donnie and A-Wall, when you guys get your membership situation figured out, let me know how much a membership will be and you'll have my check. I won't be able to make every shoot, but I'll support you in any other ways that I can.



Exactly.

Also, we wish to incorporate primitive skills. We need to get kids involved so we don't lose these elements of prior living.

This club, in anyway, is not meant to be deterrent of anything the TBG does. Most of us support the TBG, whether by membership or attending the shoots.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm happy for you folks, the more clubs and groups to keep the old ways alive the better!


----------



## Gordief (Jun 26, 2011)

dutchman said:


> The one has absolutely nothing to do with the other.
> 
> The South Georgia Tradition and Primitive Club plans to hold monthly 3-D shoots, just as the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club currently does. I do not believe that this new traditional archery organization will compete in any way with TBG. TBG is a self proclaimed hunting orgnization. This club is designed to be an archery club similar to the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. There is evidence that TBG, a hunting organization, can co-exist with other clubs that are geared toward the family fun that tradition archery generates. While no by-laws yet exist for the South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Club, I'm sure that when created, they will provide insight into the vision of the founders. I would bet that high on the list of this club's mission will be the inclusion of family in traditional archery. It has become quite evident at NGTA that when you provide a club atmosphere that makes it easy for people to include the entire family, your club will thrive.
> 
> Donnie and A-Wall, when you guys get your membership situation figured out, let me know how much a membership will be and you'll have my check. I won't be able to make every shoot, but I'll support you in any other ways that I can.



thanks gene.... i thought i was hearing / reading the words of mr. mickey wilson, from 15 yrs. ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also, we wish to incorporate primitive skills. We need to get kids involved so we don't lose these elements of prior living.
> 
> This club, in anyway, is not meant to be deterrent of anything the TBG does. Most of us support the TBG, whether by membership or attending the shoots.





Consider primitive skills incorporated.  Just make sure I`m in the shade.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Consider primitive skills incorporated.  Just make sure I`m in the shade.



Do ya know what you're doin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Do ya know what you're doin'?





Not really.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not really.



Ok, you pass...

Now get my knife "out of position"...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ok, you pass...
> 
> Now get my knife "out of position"...





Got a couple comin` up fast. Tyler`s, yours, and another young man`s.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Consider primitive skills incorporated.  Just make sure I`m in the shade.



Nolan is ready to be your 1st Student


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Got a couple comin` up fast. Tyler`s, yours, and another young man`s.



Done yet?


----------



## SOS (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like a winner - thanks for the 'xplanation!  Guess I better start an east Georgia branch - ya'll are just too dang far.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations to you that have worked to organize this. 
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 27, 2011)

SOS said:


> Sounds like a winner - thanks for the 'xplanation!  Guess I better start an east Georgia branch - ya'll are just too dang far.



Steve....you can make the next NGT shoot it's in 14 days!!!!! That's ALOT closer than south GA......

Yeh!!!!!!! to each and everyone that helped and worked on the planning stages that eventually evolved and became the SGTAP club!!!! What a great asset to the state of GA and traditional archery!!!!!
You can bet your bottom dollar that myself and Jeff will be there on the 27th to shoot with ya'll!!! (it doesn't coincide with either the NGT or OF shoots!!!!! so everyone else come on down too!)


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2011)

SOS said:


> Sounds like a winner - thanks for the 'xplanation!  Guess I better start an east Georgia branch - ya'll are just too dang far.



It's not next door for me either, but at least it's in the right direction, amoungst them down home boys...and ladies.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats to SGTAP Club. I to plan, if at all possible, to also be at your first shoot and join, if you will have me. If there is any thing NGT can do to assist please let us know.
Perhaps, sometime next year we can have a joint NGT/SGTAP club shoot and Bar-B-Que!! In fact let's pick a place and make a weekend of it.


----------



## grayseal (Jun 27, 2011)

I thing this is great news, heard about the new club at the NG shoot. I would like to help any way I can. When is the meeting and where? I'm free most the time to do what is needed.


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah Roger , come on down and eat and have fun with us.
 You know we know how to do both quite well.It's gonna be great.
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 27, 2011)

SGTAP is just a group of folks that love getting together, shooting bows, doing primitive skills, eating good food , and mostly just having fun. We have been doing this for over a year now, and now we have decided that we want to share the opportunity to come join in the fun to others . It's a great place to learn and fellowship in a very relaxed, very noncompetitive , but mostly just a very fun filled environment.  Ya'll come join us now, ya hear.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Perhaps, sometime next year we can have a joint NGT/SGTAP club shoot and Bar-B-Que!! In fact let's pick a place and make a weekend of it.



Excellent idea! This would be a great event!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2011)

SOS said:


> Sounds like a winner - thanks for the 'xplanation!  Guess I better start an east Georgia branch - ya'll are just too dang far.



There is no reason that a traditional archery club couldn't be started in the eastern part of GA. You have the Appling guys over that way now and many of them would provide needed support as would folks from other parts of the state. The guys down near the coast may well support something down toward Sandersville, for example.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you all!
I am proud this deal is taking shape, and it could not be happening
for more deserving folks.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 27, 2011)

grayseal said:


> I thing this is great news, heard about the new club at the NG shoot. I would like to help any way I can. When is the meeting and where? I'm free most the time to do what is needed.



Sounds good!

Meeting is July 16th, starting at 8 am.

Address is 154 Poole Rd, Ellaville, Ga 31806.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Meeting is July 16th, starting at 8 am.
> 
> Address is 154 Poole Rd, Ellaville, Ga 31806.





Where is that??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is that??



Same place the southern zone shoot was held. 

Didn't mean to confuse ya with numbers and names..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Same place the southern zone shoot was held.
> 
> Didn't mean to confuse ya with numbers and names..





I`ll come to the hay field and holler.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 27, 2011)

You will see alot of this from the SGTAP...


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 27, 2011)

Molly and I are so proud of y'all.  We saw firsthand at your Southern Zone shoot that you all wanted to do something really special down south, and you have done it!  Congratulations, Donnie and Muddy and Sarah and everyone else.  I Love the name also.  It is the first archery club with "primitive" in it that I know about, and that pleases us stick and string guys.  We will certainly join, support, and attend your meets.
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 27, 2011)

Gosh Martin, I had forgotten about how swell RogerLou looked without a shirt!!! 
That was certainly a wonderful weekend spent amongst good friends!! And Jeff got his deer!!!!!
These are many of the core people that make up our different archery clubs and primitive groups in GA. ain't it wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice, I only wish you were located in Spalding County.  
Can't wait till I can find some time to learn some primitive skills. Hopefully, the cost of living will go down and I can afford to travel to more gatherings. Keep the videos coming, you are a fine bunch of folks and I am happy for you all.   shane


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds good! And it looks like I am smack dab in the middle of the NGTA and the SGTAP....2 hours to either one from my house.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 28, 2011)

July work day  need to work on targets we are gona need some foam and heavy duty stretch wrap to repair targets with. Need someone with some art skills to paint targets if yall want  them the correct colors.  Need supplies and tools to add/repair target legs need small metal rods for target stakes. Thompson water seal and pump sprayer to seal targets with.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be getting up some paint, if you don't mind.
By target stakes, are you replying to the rods used to hold the targets in position? If so, will rebar work...about what diameter and length?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebar is preferred, Barry.1/2" dia x about 16" or a bit longer. Need 40 pieces for Target stakes. Then there is a need for shooting stakes as well.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 28, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I'll be getting up some paint, if you don't mind.
> By target stakes, are you replying to the rods used to hold the targets in position? If so, will rebar work...about what diameter and length?



 yep  that is what i am talking about.  my guess 3/8  12/15 inches


----------



## trad bow (Jun 28, 2011)

If yall' tolerate me hanging around I would be honored to be a part of this.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 28, 2011)

trad bow said:


> If yall' tolerate me hanging around I would be honored to be a part of this.



We would be honored to have ya.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Rebar is preferred, Barry.1/2" dia x about 16" or a bit longer. Need 40 pieces for Target stakes. Then there is a need for shooting stakes as well.



I reckon them shooting stakes will have to be painted blue for the men, and red or pink for the ladies as well ?


----------



## dpoole (Jun 29, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I reckon them shooting stakes will have to be painted blue for the men, and red or pink for the ladies as well ?



PINK also for those that whine about the target placements


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 29, 2011)

trad bow said:


> If yall' tolerate me hanging around I would be honored to be a part of this.



 



If needed, I can do a set of numbers;
1 thru 25, on lightweight 1/8" thick aluminum and pvc board that will last a while.

Also, I have about 1/2 roll of heavy duty shipping wrap
that will be perfect for target repair. Donnie, if you like, you can take it with you this weekend.

Just about all that old goat needs is a red bandana, glasses
and a beard.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

dpoole said:


> PINK also for those that whine about the target placements



Hey Hey Hey.......not so!!!!!!!  WHEN have you actually heard me WHINE about a target? now bad words is different!!!!!! I'll shoot anything from the same stake you shoot from anyday, anytime, anyplace.....BUT I am allowed to shoot from the Pink stake when the other ladies get to shoot from them as well....or am I not a Lady?????????


----------



## dpoole (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff those markers will work great thanks. Will get the strtch wrap this weekend. TOMI was not refering to you at all aint never heard you complain and you out shoot us also.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 29, 2011)

dpoole said:


> TOMI was not refering to you at all aint never heard you complain and you out shoot us also.



Figure Jeff to get kinda tight lipped about that never heard you complain.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Jeff those markers will work great thanks. Will get the strtch wrap this weekend. TOMI was not refering to you at all aint never heard you complain and you out shoot us also.



I know!!  just had to stick up for myself a moment!!!! But maybe it outta be YELLER instead of pink......



Barry Duggan said:


> Figure Jeff to get kinda tight lipped about that never heard you complain.


He's mighty tight lipped about lots of things.....but I believe even he'd tell you I don't whine.....NOT A WHINER BARRY!!!! (now winer as in vino.... is different!)


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone asked a silly question today, and I don't know where the notion came from, but this is not a private , only certain people can join organization. It is a Traditional and Primitive Archery Organization, that is interested in promoting Primitive skills as well. If you fit that description, and are willing to abide by the by-laws, then you can be a member?
Ken


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 29, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> Someone asked a silly question today, and I don't know where the notion came from, but this is not a private , only certain people can join organization. It is a Traditional and Primitive Archery Organization, that is interested in promoting Primitive skills as well. If you fit that description, and are willing to abide by the by-laws, then you can be a member?
> Ken



That's about all there is to it. In fact, you could just wanna do one, or the other.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> That's about all there is to it. In fact, you could just wanna do one, or the other.



Or both! There's merit in doing both...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2011)

The vast majority of traditional archery groups have such a large number of primitive skills involved, that it's impossible to actually keep them separate. You may or may not desire to learn to knapp or make your own bows or arrows or do leather work or blacksmithing BUT you will be using them at some time or another that someone else did for you.......we've all actually used primitive ways, we just never thought to add that name alongside the traditional name. So that makes ya'lls club even more awesomer!!!!!!!yeah!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 30, 2011)

Just call us the prims for short.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 30, 2011)

we hope to have a rough draft of club by laws/rules/constition  for all of us  to look over at the july meeting. As I said ROUGH draft.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 8, 2011)

Ken has offered to teach a class on flemish bow strings at the meeting. Also a wall has suggested hotdogs and sausage for lunch.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 8, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Ken has offered to teach a class on flemish bow strings at the meeting. Also a wall has suggested hotdogs and sausage for lunch.



Nothing wrong with a wennie samich for lunch.


----------



## TGUN (Jul 8, 2011)

A little bit of a trip for me also, but I had a great time at the southern zone. I am in (if you'll have me). Won't make too many of the shoots but happy to throw my support in the pot and help when I can. Need to do the same for NGTA and will do so on my next visit. 

Now if we just can get a monthly going in Coweta or Spalding


----------



## dpoole (Jul 10, 2011)

TGUN said:


> A little bit of a trip for me also, but I had a great time at the southern zone. I am in (if you'll have me). Won't make too many of the shoots but happy to throw my support in the pot and help when I can. Need to do the same for NGTA and will do so on my next visit.
> 
> Now if we just can get a monthly going in Coweta or Spalding



tgun we would love to have you !!!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Outstanding stuff yall got going on. I wish I could get up to see yall sometime but work comes first. I hope yall include the HorseCreek hunt in your planning and come down to see me.RC


----------



## dpoole (Jul 10, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Outstanding stuff yall got going on. I wish I could get up to see yall sometime but work comes first. I hope yall include the HorseCreek hunt in your planning and come down to see me.RC



oct 24-30 are the dates for the rc horse creek hunt this year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 11, 2011)

> Meeting July 16th, 8 am, for work day and 1st meeting discussing everything associated.



Reminder..


----------



## bamabird (Jul 11, 2011)

Just too much goin' on for a man to keep a steady job.Wish I was closer to retirement.Between this,huntin',fishin',canoein',hikin'...well - you get the picture.Don't know how a man can be expected to keep a JOB!  TS(fishunter)


----------



## p paw barry (Jul 12, 2011)

i got 40 shooting stakes, gave them to donney


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

Yall still meeting on this Saturday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yall still meeting on this Saturday?





Yep!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yall still meeting on this Saturday?



Post #91...


----------



## dpoole (Jul 14, 2011)

Remember sat 8 am meeting work day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, we aint gonna be able to make it. I have been working out of town the past 2 weeks and got alot of catching up to do around the house. If anything changes I will be there.


----------



## grayseal (Jul 15, 2011)

Do we need to bring any tools or equipment?


----------



## dpoole (Jul 15, 2011)

grayseal said:


> Do we need to bring any tools or equipment?



any tools or equipment to repair target legs /securing target body pieces together could be used.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2011)

Picked up a few cans of paint, some expanding foam, cling wrap, some small dia. threaded rod, and stuff this morning.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 15, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Picked up a few cans of paint, some expanding foam, cling wrap, some small dia. threaded rod, and stuff this morning.



I got the groceries..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> I got the groceries..



.....and Tbug says she's got tater salad and a couple of cobblers...



If she shows up..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> .....and Tbug says she's got tater salad and a couple of cobblers...
> 
> 
> 
> If she shows up..



Hope it's not the same tater salad and cobblers she made for the last event she didn't show up to.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 15, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hope it's not the same tater salad and cobblers she made for the last event she didn't show up to.



Sure we'll know soon enuff..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sure we'll know soon enuff..



Bunch knuckleheads.  

Cobblers coming out of the oven now. 

Let's just hope Fishbait gets my car fixed VERY soon.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bunch knuckleheads.
> 
> Cobblers coming out of the oven now.
> 
> Let's just hope Fishbait gets my car fixed VERY soon.



Kinda figured that would draw T Bug out into the open.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Kinda figured that would draw T Bug out into the open.





Ears was burnin. 

Seriously though, Fishbait has the dash of my car ripped apart and it ain't pretty.   Got my fingers crossed cause EvilRubberDucky's Trooper is being overhauled and that leaves only the big white whale (Suburban) until my car is back together. 

I got my overalls and work gloves, if the transportation comes through, I'll be on my way around 5:30.....give or take.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ears was burnin.
> 
> Seriously though, Fishbait has the dash of my car ripped apart and it ain't pretty.   Got my fingers crossed cause EvilRubberDucky's Trooper is being overhauled and that leaves only the big white whale (Suburban) until my car is back together.
> 
> I got my overalls and work gloves, if the transportation comes through, I'll be on my way around 5:30.....give or take.



So, you gonna refreeze the cobblers and tater salad?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So, you gonna refreeze the cobblers and tater salad?



I knew...I knew it...we gettin that old stuff I was talking about earlier.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So, you gonna refreeze the cobblers and tater salad?





Barry Duggan said:


> I knew...I knew it...we gettin that old stuff I was talking about earlier.



Brutal


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 16, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> So, you gonna refreeze the cobblers and tater salad?


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope y'all have a good day!  I will say one thing  about all of you.  Even in this heat all of you still have a good sense of humor for a work day.  Y'all are so funny!  then again..........










Looks ain't everthang!  LOL.  Just kidding.  

Best way to have fun doing work is to do it with friends!  Wish I could be there wid jall!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> .....and Tbug says she's got tater salad and a couple of cobblers...
> 
> 
> 
> If she shows up..



Maybe twice frozen tater salad and cobblers will be good in August...



If she shows up..


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jul 16, 2011)

Bill, we have to have a sense of humor around this crowd.It just comes natural. Had a very productive day. Thanks to all who came.The ball is rolling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

It was a good day today, and we got a lot accomplished. Good seein` all of you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was a good day today, and we got a lot accomplished. Good seein` all of you.



Buncha world problems solved, too...

Now, if the idiot would just listen too us..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Buncha world problems solved, too...
> 
> Now, if the idiot would just listen too us..



Yes we did! I ain`t holdin` my breath on any relief from the idiot though!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 16, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe twice frozen tater salad and cobblers will be good in August...
> 
> 
> 
> If she shows up..




I don't think I would take that tater bug.  

Good mingling with you fine folks again.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 16, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I don't think I would take that tater bug.
> 
> Good mingling with you fine folks again.



Yeah, if I was Tater bug, I wouldn't take it either..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 17, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> If she shows up..



She'll show up, after all, sooner or later, she's got to free up some space in that freezer.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 17, 2011)

I think she is just keeping it for herself to eat


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 17, 2011)

dpoole said:


> I think she is just keeping it for herself to eat



I can hear poor bait and ducky saying...please, not tater salad and cobbler again. 
Then she replies...now ya'll know there's starving people up around Ellaville.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 17, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I can hear poor bait and ducky saying...please, not tater salad and cobbler again.
> Then she replies...now ya'll know there's starving people up around Ellaville.



Maybe we should just get her to mail it next time...

I'm sure it couldn't hurt it any worse than being froze, refroze and now rerefroze...


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 17, 2011)

No good deed goes unrewarded.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 17, 2011)

Who said T-Bug knew how to make tater salad


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> No good deed goes unrewarded.



No, you're wrong.

No good deed ever goes unpunished...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

Blah blah blah. 

The unexpected (but much welcomed) monsoon knocked out my alarm clock, or either the part of my brain that recognizes horrid Beep beep beeps as the alert to wake up at 5:00am. 

Just imagine ERD's disappointment when he rolled out of bed at noon to hear that he had to eat tater salad and cobbler for the next week.... Again. 

Guess I'm gonna have to leave at midnight next time and camp out in the field if I'm ever gonna make it, let alone on time. 

Sorry folks, I really hate that I missed it. However, you'll be happy to know that all vittles have been subsequently REFROZEN.... AGAIN and the CDC returned my phone call to say that any food poisoning you might incur from thrice recycled tater salad can be easily cured with IV antibiotics and a short hospital stay.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good answer Taterbug.



Yeah, I reckon I better find my way out of the doghouse quick. 


Probably should up the ante and dig up some pecans and a bottle of Beam for the next gathering.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I reckon I better find my way out of the doghouse quick.
> 
> 
> Probably should up the ante and dig up some pecans and a bottle of Beam for the next gathering.



Beam..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2011)

A couple of finals questions if you don't mind bug. Are you running a 240 single phase or a 480 three phase circuit to the compressor on your freezer, and do your neighbor's lights flicker when it kicks on?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Beam..



For the pecan pies. 




Maybe I'll grab an extra bottle strictly for liquid refreshment.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> A couple of finals questions if you don't mind bug. Are you running a 240 single phase or a 480 three phase circuit to the compressor on your freezer, and do your neighbor's lights flicker when it kicks on?



It's in the cooler we take hog hunting. I just throw more bags of ice in it when I see a trickle of pink water escaping.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> For the pecan pies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Refreshment? That's pain medicine from the poison you'll be feedin us..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Refreshment? That's pain medicine from the poison you'll be feedin us..



The Honda is slowly losing it's Ellaville autopilot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Probably should up the ante and dig up some pecans and a bottle of Beam for the next gathering.



Just bury that rereretater salad in the backyard, and let it go thru a fermintation process, sort of like sauerkraut,and dig it up on Aug 26th. If you don't show up, you can always rebury the taterkraut.



turtlebug said:


> It's in the cooler we take hog hunting. I just throw more bags of ice in it when I see a trickle of pink water escaping.



Too much paprika?


----------

